# My weight battle!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well folks I have finally faced up to my ever increasing weight problem and got myself mentally motivated to fight the flab!

I have been 'thinking' about it for weeks now but I have been doing my normal start it Monday break it by Tuesday routine and despite feeling really ashamed with myself at my lack of will power I have not been able to get myself into the right frame of mind at all. Yesterday I finally made myself get on my scales and I was horrified at what they said I weighed and I knew that I just had to sort myself out and tackle my weight problem once and for all. 

So today, I have planned my shopping list which is packed with healthy fruit and vegetables etc and I am full of motivation and will power and this time I know for health reasons I MUST get my weight down and make the lifestyle changes that will help me achieve my goal.

So if there is anyone else out there in the same position - let me know and maybe together we can all support one another?

Sue


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*weight*

Good luck with your fight the flab, heathly food is not going to make you lose weight , but excise is ! and the best one is walking daily , set a target for a long fast walk or run , and you've started, you can do it . and be fit. 
cut out 2 things now, salt / sugar, your on your way,


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't bother packing your shopping trolley full of healthy stuff you wouldn't normally buy - you'll be bored within 2 days. (been there, got the t-shirt)

Just eat your normal diet (but cut out the real bad stuff) and eat smaller portions. Try to eat just enough to satisfy you, but not so you feel stuffed.

This is the only way I have ever managed to lose any weight!

And exercise.....walking everyday is fab.

Good luck :lol: 

Lys


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Totally agree with what Lys has said, it really is the only way. Good luck Sue it is really tough I know only too well.

Jan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Sue

Are you going to do this or are you just looking for sympathy  .You know I am not meaning to be unkind.

Read up on motivational books. Have you young children or grand children. Do you want to see them grow up and get married. Make sure you have a photograph of them next to your bed so you see it first thing in the morning. See a doctor to get checked. Look at everything you eat and check the calories. Its working for me - stone gone over the last couple of months.

My big thing was sugar - 40 cals per cup of coffee and about 15 cups per day, thats a trojan horse supply of 600 cals. I have not touched sugar for 60 days now, thats 36000 cals 

Finally get a positive mental attitude. Even the excess weight you feel you currently have is to your advantage as it will make it easier for you to lose weight. 

stew


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

me feeling similar....


Going to try big breakfast and small eve meals for a start.. I swim everyday but its not enough.. and I like Red too much 8O 

Started changes today  

also will try going to bed before . ahem.. 2

good luck

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fat Burning*

Hello there, I will join you.

I eat very well and work hard. My two vices are beer and wine. Trouble is I come in from work, shower, eat and you guessed it crack open a beer most nights. I think a lot of the problem with me trying to lose a pound or two is the weather. I don't go out on the bike, do the gardening or work on the MH so much.

So, unless It is a special occasion, like celebrating some sunshine with a BBQ, I will not drink from Monday to Thursday, starting Next Monday.

Here goes.....(starting Next Monday)

Good Luck,
Trev.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Sonesta good luck with your quest to lose weight.

At last something I know about….weight loss!  

Without going into too much information at this time I have been very successful in losing a massive amount of weight over the last ten months!  As you may take from my name I still am a big fella but I was even bigger, in fact sadly I was enormous!    

So what have I done you may ask and how much have I lost, well all in good time. 

First thing to do was to adjust my food intake (believe me I have tried every diet on the market, even some that I got from the bloke down the pub that had worked for his wife, you know the kind of drunken conversation that goes on down the pub!) from the all you can eat menu to the sensible option. As Lys520 states quite correctly I would say that there is no point eating what you do not like just because it is good for you over eating just a little of what you enjoy whilst still keeping a balanced diet. 

Secondly I had to start exercising again. This hurt at first so I decided to do low impact workouts. I stated swimming, walking and even bought a bicycle. At first I set my targets small and achievable. Walk for a mile and a half cycle three miles and swim ten lengths of the swimming pool working on the premise that little and often was better for me. Importantly (to me anyway) I did not set any time limits to these exercises, as I wanted them to be enjoyable not a chore.

Thirdly I had to adjust my alcohol intake so for the first six months I only drank two pints of beer!  For an ex rugby player this was the hardest part.  I changed my coffee to decaffeinated and still have not had a carbonated drink at all! 8O 

So where has this all got me? I started my crusade at the beginning of July 2007 and in just ten months and I have lost just over 9 (yes nine) 8O :lol: :lol: stone and still counting. I now have a fitness advisor and a dietician to make sure that I am still having a balanced diet and that my workouts are doing and working all of the right parts of me to get me back into a shape (other than round that is). Ten months on and I have done sponsored bike rides and even signed up for a triathlon (not a full one) in July this year. I now swim one hundred and fifty lengths of the pool (25 meter pool) a week over three sessions. I cycle 25 miles a week over two sessions during my lunch times. I work out in the gym three times a week on the way home from work and play golf (badly) once a week. When I have time I go for a walk but I always take the stairs.

In conclusion I have to say I do not regret what I have done one little bit other than putting on the weight in the first place. In my defence I would have to say that I have had my share of knocks along the way during my relatively short life and food was my comfort during these times. I have still goals to achieve one of which is to lose another one stone over this summer. My doctor, wife and kids are delighted with me as you can imagine. My life has been turned on its head in a good way of course and all because this time when I decide I wanted to lose weight (for me) I did it in a way that suited me and have continued to be motivated I think because I saw results early on and wanted more.

Once again Sonesta good luck and if I can be of any help I am willing to support you if I can.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weight loss*

Sue

Good luck with the weight loss if that is what you have decided to do. I know absolutely nothing about losing weight, but would guess that slow and steady is the way.

Stew - I am amazed at the sugar/calories per day. You don't think of it really - just a cuppa. I have virtually cut sugar out for the sake of my teeth, but for the sake of the waist line, might have to start again.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> HI Sue
> 
> Are you going to do this or are you just looking for sympathy  .You know I am not meaning to be unkind.
> 
> ...


Hi Stew,

Firstly, let me say CONGRATULATIONS and WELL DONE for losing a stone - that is brilliant.

I know you did not mean to sound unkind and I didn't take it that way and anyway my dear old mum often used to say "you have to be cruel to be kind sometimes!" However, to answer your question .............YES, I am going to do this and I really mean it! I have reached the point where I know I MUST do it for my health!

That is a good idea of yours and it's wanting to be around for your loved ones that concerns me the most so I think I will put their photographs next to my bed as you so wisely suggest!

The positive mental attitude is quite important and that is what I have been battling with for the last few weeks and no matter how much I want to be slimmer I have not been able to get my head into the right gear if you understand what I mean but somehow something has finally clicked and I feel full of determination and willpower.

Thanks for the pep talk and once again WELL DONE STEW!

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Firstly let me say thank you to everyone for their words of encouragement and advice - I really do appreciate it!

*However, I must applaud you Keith for your most inspirational story and when I read how much weight you had lost in such a relatively short space of time I was full of admiration for all the hard work and determination that you have put into changing your life. I take my hat off to you I really do and your story has certainly filled me with hope and encouragement.

I bet you are so proud of yourself and quite rightly so and I am so happy to hear what an enormous difference it has made to your life!

Thank You.

Sue*

*PS I too have a lot of weight to lose so as you can probably appreciate your story was so uplifting for me! * :thumbright:


----------



## 111015 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi! - I have been in your shoes and know the feeling. I have been losing some weight for 6 months now, just slowly... and I have missed 25+ kg. Don't know how many stones it is.. if any? And I haven't done any exercise at all. I don't walk more than I have too and and well you know the kind. And I work on computers so

What I've done is throhn away butter, sweets, mayo and fast food and all food that isnt original And it has been quite easy. I still eat a lot and isnt hungry and atleast I'm not down because I dit spott going to the gym... as I nvever went there in the first place

So my advice is..: change as few things as possible in the beginning. You can always add to it later when your new lifestyle has become your norm. Its more likely to last than changung everything at once. Or that's my theory anyway. 

Good luck and be patient


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi sue I have tried every diet going but none seemed to work, went for a heart scan 12 wks ago and was asked if I was on any diet I said that I had given up on them all as they dont seem to work for me.The nurse told me that she had the same problem and that she was told to go and buy the book and CD of Paul Mckenna [I CAN MAKE YOU THIN] Any way she said that she had lost over 2 stone without any effort. So I thought Id give it a go it was the best £5-00 I have ever spent it has changed my eating habbits 100% I am no longer feeling hungry all the time, I have lost over a stone with little or no effort and at long last my blood pressure has come right down you dont even have two calorie count or eat or not eat certain foods I certainly recommend it. Hope it goes well for you.

Peter.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi sue,

i know how hard it is to lose weight,i,m in a battle with mine, i broke my

shoulder,and while waiting for the op, i put 5 .5 stone on, op great,

couldent seem to move the weight. went to the doc,s he said for my age i was

really fit but the weight would kill me.......so he asked would i like to try

a diet called lipatrim,being trailed at hope hospital,free from the hospital

but waiting list,or he could give me a note for the chemist in our area,

and pay for it. chose to pay to start straitaway. i,ve lost 3 .5 stone,and

it works for me. i could have lost all of it but, i stick to it for a month,then

i give myself a break. still go to aquafit,walk etc, if you want to talk it over,

you can pm me or will see you at peterbourgh,

but whichever way you try, all the very best

megs


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weight A Bit*



KeiththeBigUn said:


> Sonesta good luck with your quest to lose weight.
> 
> At last something I know about….weight loss!
> 
> ...


Hello there,

Nice to hear of your sucess. Very inspiring. It is very hard work but the rewards can be tremendous.

Trev.


----------



## 109012 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi There

Just a quick one to let you know that it really does not have to be that hard to loose weight if you really want to.

I, like so many others, have tried so many times to loose weight but have struggled to shed the pounds.

My latest attempt seems to be working for me, all I have done, is to cut out as much fatty products and bread as I can, I still eat them but not in the same quantitys and I just stick to three meals per day, If I fancy anything in between I will just eat a piece of fruit.

So far I have managed to loose 8kg in just 6 weeks, which is just over a stone. 

The best part of it is when people start telling you that they can tell that you have lost the weight.

Good luck.

Del


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is just pure will power. Already this year I have lost two pounds and yet I stayed on my normal diet and only cut down on Cornish Pasties, Danish pastries and bread and jam. I am hoping to lose another pound by the end of the year as I too was told it is best to lose weight slowly but surely. 8) 

Slightly off topic which is unusual for me but since I gave up smoking May 2007 I have spent almost my entire life around the doctors with things wrong. So I am now fat and ill.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

havingfun said:


> hi sue,
> 
> i know how hard it is to lose weight,i,m in a battle with mine, i broke my
> 
> ...


Hi Megs,

Well done for losing 3.5 stones, I bet you are absolutely thrilled with yourself? Nobody knows how awful you feel when you are very overweight and so I know how proud you must be of your wonderful achievement. How long did it take you to lose that amount and how much more are you hoping to lose?

I am intrigued by this new diet Lipatrim you mentioned and I would be very interested to hear all about it and what it is exactly and how it works etc - so I will be definitely be seeking you out at the Peterborough show to find out more.

Keep up the good work and once again WELL DONE!

Sue


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*weight battle*

s!
you dont need diets. your going to do it by execise. walk walk walk? 
you promised yourself , ask yourself do you need the meals you eat and why do you eat it, come on its your life do it ! please


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: weight battle*



silversurfa said:


> s!
> you dont need diets. your going to do it by execise. walk walk walk?
> you promised yourself , ask yourself do you need the meals you eat and why do you eat it, come on its your life do it ! please


Hi there,

Well I have promised myself I will do it and so far so good!

Tomorrow is weigh day for me and so I will find out what I have lost during my first week. I know I have lost cos I sneaked a look on the scales a couple of days ago but I will not divulge my 1st weeks loss until tomorrow lol!

I have not been 'dieting' as such as past experience has proved to me that faddy 'diets' do not work long term and although I have in the past had times when I have lost lots of weight, I have always ended up eventually putting it all back on and more besides! No this time I am simply eating healthy food and cutting out all the rubbish. Plenty of fruit and vegetables as I love my veg and I can honestly say I have not felt at all hungry. I have craved certain things but instead of totally denying myself everything I like I have enjoyed the odd small treat but have only allowed myself 1 such treat per day. For example I had 1 glass of red wine last night and the other night a fun size bag of maltesers. If I can allow myself the odd treat here and there I feel that will be a phychsological boost for me!

As for exercise, I know what you are saying and I agree this is vital in my battle to get fit and so it is something I will be gradually doing a bit at a time of from now on. Due to medical reasons I will need to take one step at a time where exercise is concerned but I have decided that I will begin with walking my dogs a short distance every night and make small changes like parking a little further away from the shops, taking the stairs instead of the lift etc. I have problems with my knees and use a walking stick to get around plus a mobility scooter for long distances and once my weight is reduced I can have an operation on them to hopefully rectify the problem. I have been advised by my GP that as my weight decreases I should hopefully find physical activities become less of a problem and as a result I should be able to enjoy a lot more physical activity as time goes on.

I thank you all for your advice and help and I will let you all know what my first week's weight loss is tomorrow so watch this space LOL!

Sue


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*weight*

Great news , told you you could do it, Funny! was just thinking about how you were getting on. 6 months downline you will be a different person. good for you.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: weight*



silversurfa said:


> Great news , told you you could do it, Funny! was just thinking about how you were getting on. 6 months downline you will be a different person. good for you.


Oh I truly hope that you are right silvasurfa as I so want to feel healthier and fitter!

I have always been an active person, despite battling with my weight most of my life but when you are younger it isn't a problem (in fact I was always far fitter and far more active than my slimmer friends LOL) but as I have got older my weight has become a problem and it has certainly started to tell on me these past few years!

Never mind - it's mind over matter and positive thinking that is the key to success and even though it's only been a week since I woke up and decided "That's it! Enough is enough" I already feel 100 times better about myself and I am full of motivation and determination.

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hiya Sue,
Hope the diet is going well!
I could do with getting a half a stone off,this Motorhoming lark is great fun but it does lead you into bad habits! 
All that beer and wine drinking and those quick and easy winter meals and snacks certainly add up!
I know I have not got loads of weight to loose but I will keep you company along the way if you want someone to cheer you on!
What shall we do?
Instead of posting actual weights shall we just post or PM how many pounds we have lost each week?

Val


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Val, 

Great idea Val and for me it will be a case of posting how many pounds lost each week as there is no way I am disclosing my actual weight to the world! LOL

I know what you mean re this motorhoming lark leading you into bad habits but there is the other side of this exciting pastime such as plenty of nice fresh air, long country walks and summer salads LOL! The choice is OURS! 

Good luck Val and thank you for your kind offer of support!

Sue x


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone!    Yes ............... I am smiling so it's good news I am pleased to say.

I stepped tentatively onto the scales heart racing with anticiaption (I always believe if I am gentle with the scales they will be gentle with me in return) and they registered a 7.5lb weight LOSS! Yippeee! I know it's the first week and the experts say a lot of what you lose initially is water but even so I am delighted and it has spurred me on big time.

Anyway, I am buzzing at the moment so just had to share my news with someone.

Sue


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> I stepped tentatively onto the scales heart racing with anticiaption (I always believe if I am gentle with the scales they will be gentle with me in return) and they registered a 7.5lb weight LOSS! Yippeee! I know it's the first week and the experts say a lot of what you lose initially is water but even so I am delighted and it has spurred me on big time.
> Sue


Sue

WOW 7.5lbs in any week is fantastic in any week! What a great start you should be very pleased with yourself and rightly so.   

Keep up the good work! I look forward to the report from the vanishing Sonesta next week! :?

Keith


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

WOW!!!
That is a bag of potatoes and a bag of sugar!!
How brilliant is that  !
You certainly have been a very good girl this week :wink: 

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Fat Burning*



teemyob said:


> Hello there, I will join you.
> 
> I eat very well and work hard. My two vices are beer and wine. Trouble is I come in from work, shower, eat and you guessed it crack open a beer most nights. I think a lot of the problem with me trying to lose a pound or two is the weather. I don't go out on the bike, do the gardening or work on the MH so much.
> 
> ...


Day two today!

Trev.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

i am also trying to lose weight before the Summer,it is encouraging to see how many others are in the same boat,so will try not to sink it!

I retire in one week from now,yippee.......but have been told by well meaning people that I will put on at least a stone in the first year because of the slower pace of life. I cannot afford to do this, so am determined to up my exercise, by walking more, and I have joined a dance class. My weakness is chocolate and anything sweet, oh and wine! so I will post occassionally to inform you how I am doing.

Good Luck and keep it up there is nothing like putting on a pair of trousers and they are too big


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Where is Sonesta, can anyone see here lol. Well done Sue   and good luck Lesley


stew


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MaxandPaddy said:


> WOW!!!
> That is a bag of potatoes and a bag of sugar!!
> How brilliant is that  !
> You certainly have been a very good girl this week :wink:
> ...


Hiya Val,

Hee hee! When you look at it like that it certainly puts a differnet slant on it that's for sure. LOL

As for you Stew - I bet when I get to Peterborough I will hardly recognise that lovely slimmer looking couple with the beautiful curly haired child???? :wink:

Well done everyone else who is trying to shed those unwanted pounds and let's hope we all achieve our goals?

I saw a lovely young lady yesterday morning on breakfast tv who had managed to lose 10 dress sizes and her story was a true inspiration. She looked like a totally different person and is hoping to run the marathon next year too. Who knows, if us lot all keep up the good work we too could participate in the London Marathon next year as a MHF group and raise money for a worthy cause at the same time?????? Stranger things have happened at sea? :lol:

Keep strong all of you and thank you for all your words of encouragement you will never know how much I appreciate them.

Sue


----------

